# Alarm system won't disarm



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I have a Prestige Alarm system (model APS-25KB). Sometimes when i come back to my car and try to go home, my keyless remote will not disarm. I have the kind that when the alarm goes off, the car will not start. And the weird thing is that when i can't disarm my alarm, i open the car door and no alarm goes off, but i still can't start my car. I have to turn it off with the hidden toggle switch so i can start it. Can anyone tell me what is wrong or what i can do to fix it??? I noticed that today when it didn't disarm, that my window was open a little (i did it, not burglary). I only had this alarm system for about 4 months.


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

prabably the central module (the brain of the alarm) is damaged, you will have to check it or replace it


----------

